# Zebra Finch Behaviour...



## SianChloe (Feb 14, 2014)

At the weekend we acquired a male zebra finch from a friend. He seems happy and is singing, eating, moving around and sleeping well. I was just wondering if there was any other signs to look out for to see if he's happy. I'm quite clued up on budgie behaviour but this finch is a bit of a mystery.


----------



## tonysteve66 (Feb 5, 2014)

Finch are normally active birds.. so it is their normal behavior to chirp all day, singing a lot.
And if i say something special about the male finch behavior, he is more active and aggressive then the female.

this bird really a mystery.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Get him a male friend...they cost next to nothing,much more natural with company.*


----------

